# Partition - Startsektor setzen



## chmee (17. Januar 2008)

Moin moin, nun sitze ich hier und justiere mein RAID5. Nach einigem Lesen bei MS und anderen Seiten stehe ich nun vor dem Problem, dass der Startsektor natürlich "nicht-XP-üblich" gesetzt werden muss, also zB 2048 anstatt 63.

Ich habe bis Dato kein Programm gefunden, wo ich auf die MBR zugreifen und jeweilige Daten ändern kann. Abgesehen davon habe ich es gerade mit nem Hex-Editor versucht, aber da muss doch einiges mehr geändert werden als nur der Startsektor. +#Grummel#+

Also - 

1. Schaut doch mal auf Euren XP-Systemen, welche Diskpart-Version da läuft.
Einfach mal in der Eingabeaufforderung *DISKPART* eingeben, da steht die Versionsnummer.

2. Vielleicht hat jemand praktisches Wissen und kann mir einen Lösungsweg weisen.

Danke und mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Januar 2008)

Mh... also ich kann einfach Daten in meinen MBR schreiben. Und auch entsprechend auslesen. Also sollte es doch kein Problem sein den aktuellen MBR runterzuladen und per Hex-Editor die jeweiligen Daten zu ändern.

Auslesen des MBRs geht recht flott mit einer Linux-LiveCD (oder einem installierten System) mit dem Befehl


```
sudo dd if=/dev/festplatte of=/pfad/zur/ausgabedatei bs=512 count=1
```

Wo du was findest weißt du evtl. und wenn nicht schau halt mal auf Wikipedia 

Wenn du wirklich nur die Partitionstabelle editieren musst helfen dir vllt auch Programme wie fdisk oder TestDisk.


----------



## chmee (17. Januar 2008)

Nun, habe auch nen Hexeditor zur Hand. Aber mit Startsektor ist es noch nicht getan. Ich muss die Partitionslänge auch in CHS angeben usw. Umrechnen und so. Nun wenn es jemand kann, darf sie/er mir gerne behilflich sein..

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Hat hier jemand Vista installiert ? Damit schon eine Festplatte neu eingerichtet ? Diese sind von Hause aus auf Sektor 2048 gesetzt. Man kann mir helfen, indem man mit Partition Info die Daten jener Partition, die am Anfang liegen muss, auslesen kann.


----------

